# 19 or 23



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

I was wondering how much more stiff the spring in the 23 is over the 19. I like the size of the compact glocks and 9mm is cheaper to shoot, but I really want the power of a .40. I'm going to get one of these sooner or later and still trying to argue with myself. Do yall think my wife would have a problem operating the slide of the 23? She's not that weak (her first gun experiance was one handed with a .44 mag and just complained about the noise...God, I love her)


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

I will probably go to a 19 instead of the 23 I have some day because I want to shoot more and a 9mm well placed will work very good. I've looked at some 1911's and though the are beautiful guns I think they are too big for me to conceal. Good luck.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

tnoisaw said:


> I will probably go to a 19 instead of the 23 I have some day because I want to shoot more and a 9mm well placed will work very good. I've looked at some 1911's and though the are beautiful guns I think they are too big for me to conceal. Good luck.


I agree. 1911's are beautiful guns and they say everyone should own atleast one. But, I am looking at a budget here. I can't afford to shoot my Sig .45 like I would like. One day I will probably buy a 1911, but right now I think a Glock 19 is my best option. I just want a plain ol 19 with no rails or night sites..Just want a nice holster for it. Both my XD-40 and Sig have factory night sites and rails.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Or I could pick up a quality used 19 and spend the rest on .45 acp ammo...lol


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

.40SW doesn't offer enough over a 9mm to worry about getting a .40SW. Just get the 19 and get some top quality carry ammo and enjoy shooting more for less when training.


----------



## GeorgiaGlocker (Sep 13, 2006)

My wife loves to shoot my 19. I would stick with the 19.


----------



## dglockster (Jul 5, 2006)

You can also get the G23, a 9mm *conversion* barrel for that model Glock, a few G19 mags and have two calibers on one frame. Please note that stock 9mm barrels will not work.

Nothing internally needs to be changed so long as you use the G23 in its original (.40) configuration for carry and use the 9mm conversion barrel for range use.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

dglockster said:


> You can also get the G23, a 9mm *conversion* barrel for that model Glock, a few G19 mags and have two calibers on one frame. Please note that stock 9mm barrels will not work.
> 
> Nothing internally needs to be changed so long as you use the G23 in its original (.40) configuration for carry and use the 9mm conversion barrel for range use.


I may just do that.


----------



## Swatdude (Dec 7, 2006)

nukehayes said:


> I was wondering how much more stiff the spring in the 23 is over the 19. I like the size of the compact glocks and 9mm is cheaper to shoot, but I really want the power of a .40. I'm going to get one of these sooner or later and still trying to argue with myself. Do yall think my wife would have a problem operating the slide of the 23? She's not that weak (her first gun experiance was one handed with a .44 mag and just complained about the noise...God, I love her)


Check out the 23C. Otherwise, that little 23 loaded up with some hot rounds is a jumping jehosiphat. (I'm sure I spelled that wrong)


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

nukehayes, the G19 and G23 use the exact same recoil spring assembly, and it is a tribute to Glock's fine design and engineering that this is so. As such, the effort required to manually retract the slide is the same for each of these models. The .40s more snappy recoil is offset by a heavier slide assembly (and other internal differences, I believe) to allow the same spring to be used in both calibers. It is also the same spring used in the G32 .357.


----------

